

The Underground Economy of Dolores Park - nthitz
http://priceonomics.com/the-underground-economy-of-dolores-park/

======
matznerd
When I lived in San Francisco, in the mission, I hung out at Delores almost
everyday. I would not buy pizza or ice cream from those guys as there is Bi-
rite Creamery and Pizzeria Delfina right across the street, which are some of
the best in the city!

